# WHAT IS HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!! Ouch...cant see...straight



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I get home today from work to see my wife and newborn. My inlaws are here and I find that the front of my house is blown off.......I am now putting two and two together and I guess I am the deserving BROTHER Booker has been speaking of..........I got a box of Montes from Down Under LLG and a box with no "name" on the box but its from Brentwood TN with an assortment of goodies.

I will post pics soon, whether I am DESERVING or not, I truly appreciate this...I am detecting a masonic flare to this. This is what we are all about and I am TRULY grateful. Pics soon to follow.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Ha Haaaa. You called yourself a goon in the thread.:r http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1374766&postcount=71

Very nice one on a truly "Deserving BOTL". :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Guess I did............maybe I am a goon..


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

I did have a little giggle when you called yourself a goon...

I hope you enjoy the Monte's, I know they are not big cigars... more Baby sized :ss but I thought on this occasion the Mini Monte Humidor (the box is actually a humi complete with humidifier) would be a nice keep sake.

Enjoy, and again congratulations to a great Brother.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

DownUnder LLG said:


> I did have a little giggle when you called yourself a goon...
> 
> I hope you enjoy the Monte's, I know they are not big cigars... more Baby sized :ss but I thought on this occasion the Mini Monte Humidor (the box is actually a humi complete with humidifier) would be a nice keep sake.
> 
> Enjoy, and again congratulations to a great Brother.


Thanks again...YOU are truly a great BROTHER.
I cannot begin to express my gratitude, I am moved. 
They are a great size.........can finish one off between every diaper change:r


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Thanks again...YOU are truly a great BROTHER.
> I cannot begin to express my gratitude, I am moved.
> They are a great size.........can finish one off between every diaper change:r


Congratulations, Doc.... er..... DAD!!! A fitting bomb. Baby cigars for the new babe in your family.

Nice hit from our man downunder, Jason!! I hit him up with a bunch of RG for you, just because I care!!!

BTW, better hold out one of those Montes for me to try at the next herf we put together!!:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Whoa ...

Great looking hit there. Love the Montes ~~

Them look so good.....:ss


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow... just wow! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Guess I did............maybe I am a goon..


Just what the doctor ordered. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!!! Enjoy Doc:tu:tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

mitro said:


> Wow... just wow! :tu


:tpd: *Wow... just wow!*:tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Very WOW indeed!
:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice WOW :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice Hit :dr


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

WOWZA!!


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations Brother, and enjoy the sticks!:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark (Conch Republican) got me this morning leaving for work....FedEx man is DOWN!

Smacked me with some Camachos which I have never had a Camacho I dont believe......whats the silver one? He also levelled me with a Camacho coffin (for my burial after all this is over) A HdM limitada, Pepin Blue and Fuente Untold Story (?) 
MANY THANKS to you BROTHER for your generosity, I am humbled!:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

The one in the silver foil is a Camacho Diadema...should take you a few minutes to smoke. :ss

The AF is a Work of Art Maduro. 

The coffin is a Camacho Liberty, 2002. Had some nice plume starting!

Enjoy!

:bl:blHappy Baby!:bl:bl


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a more deserving soul. :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> The one in the silver foil is a Camacho Diadema...should take you a few minutes to smoke. :ss
> 
> The AF is a Work of Art Maduro.
> 
> ...


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!!! :dr :dr :dr Congratulations and enjoy!!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

And the hits just keep on rolling... :ss

Excellent hit Mark on the otherwise unsuspecting goon (we will never let him live this one down )

I can imagine it know, Little Jackson's first words will be "daddy, why do we live and this big burnt out crater in the ground?" Followed quickly by, "pass me another cigar please". :r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Daddy, pass the cutter!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I am now putting two and two together and I guess I am the deserving BROTHER Booker has been speaking of. I am TRULY grateful. Pics soon to follow.


It's for a great BROTHER



Conch Republican said:


> Daddy, pass the cutter!


Man u dont have to call me daddy.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

More hits today.......I cant thank u guys enough..BROTHERS and BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PlaneCrazy68 (Eric)








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Booker I need help Identifying the unbandeds








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BarBourjay...nailed again by him, relentless.TAT BLACKS FTW!!!!!!!!








.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
Smokin5 (my wrestling opponent, up off the canvas and SWINGING!)








He also included a disc of "father songs"...awesome!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

And a pic of Jackson, he is NO WHERE NEAR as happy as I am though right now.


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome lookin' kid, bro! these hits put on you have been SICK! congrats on the newborn!

JWR


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> And a pic of Jackson, he is NO WHERE NEAR as happy as I am though right now.


Damn, I've got one helluva good lookin nephew!


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

That'll teach you to breed, Doc!:ss
Cute kid, looks like me after Thursday night out with the boys.


----------



## Debob (May 10, 2007)

Man you got the crap kicked out of you stewey,hahahaha....im not sure that your gonna make it out of this attack without some lasting affects,lol.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 10, 2007)

WOW - with friends like this who needs enemies! congrats on the hit! Enjoy!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

BamaDoc,

That Jackson is a beautiful looking baby. Congratulations guy (and to mom too:tu). And congratulations to you Gorillas for the well coordinated and executed Bomb...:ss Nice Hit...:cb


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mario got me this morning (ATLACATL) with some fine sticks.....Thanks, BTW I still luv me some RP Vintages..Never had /seen that Oliva before., what is it?? THANKS!!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Put some up4Jr. in 18-25yrs from now break them open & tell him where they came from.. Now that will be enjoyable.... Call me then & I'll have a few with yall:tu


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> More hits today.......I cant thank u guys enough..BROTHERS and BOTL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BarBourjay...nailed again by him, relentless.TAT BLACKS FTW!!!!!!!!


rofl, was wondering if you had gotten those. was kinda worried that they dissapeared without a death by fire. congrats and welcome to the family club. if you ever need anything let me know!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SAILCHASER got me today... Thanks. He also sent some wonderful Godiva chocolates that the wifey has already gotten a hold of..:tu
Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> SAILCHASER got me today... Thanks. He also sent some wonderful Godiva chocolates that the wifey has already gotten a hold of..:tu
> Thanks again!!!]


The both of u enjoy.:tu


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I wish i could remember what that oliva is called bamadoc, sorry.


----------

